# Free Beautiful Long Cardigan!



## Linda888 (Mar 6, 2012)

I don't know if anyone has seen this yet, but it is gorgeous and the pattern is fee! If you haven't seen it yet, you should take a look!

http://knittingfever.com/pattern/camel-long-cardigan-1507-05/


----------



## Hesska (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for the link coat is beautiful!


----------



## mdhh (Jul 3, 2014)

It is beautiful and waaaay over my abilities.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

It is very pretty, but would be very heavy.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Beautiful. I love Dale of Norway so if Viking of Norway is anything like it, it should be a beautiful piece of work.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow so beautiful! Thanks for the link.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

beautiful pattern. Thank-you


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

That is really pretty, Thank you for the link.


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

I downloaded the pattern, maybe a project this winter, I love cables.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Linda888 said:


> I don't know if anyone has seen this yet, but it is gorgeous and the pattern is fee! If you haven't seen it yet, you should take a look!
> 
> http://knittingfever.com/pattern/camel-long-cardigan-1507-05/


I wonder what the front looks like?


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Very interesting pattern, have downloaded it fro my bucket list. Thank you


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks for the link its beautiful


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Love it, thank you


----------



## mangosalsa (Nov 10, 2011)

8Linda said:


> It is very pretty, but would be very heavy.


I suspect it also makes her look much
bigger than she really is, with all those
bulky cables.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you. Fabulous patterns.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you for the link. It is beautiful.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Lovely pattern. Thank you for the link.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That is lovely, have saved it, thank you for the link :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

Exactly what I have been looking for but as someone has already said, no picture of the front, or more importantly the neckline! It's even covered by a scarf! What are these people thinking of?

As it happens the instructions detail a garter band for the neck but for heaven's sake!


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

It's really a coat - lovely, but would probably drop like mad because of the weight. (I speak from experience here!)


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you for posting. Wouldn't that be beautiful with a fur collar.

Fur isn't for everyone, I know.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

sbeth53 said:


> Wow so beautiful! Thanks for the link.


     Very attractive!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you, that is gorgeous.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Gorgeous coat and I've pinned it, thank you.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you for the link. The coat is outstanding and they have many nice free patterns.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much for the link. This sweater is simply beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tyme2sew (Dec 20, 2012)

I am on my kindle tablet and for some reason it will not download the pattern. That happens sometimes... I love. It thanks for sharing. I do love challenges. Guess I will open up laptop later today..


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for the link. I'd like to try it sometime when I have extra time to spare. But, like several others mentioned here, it would be nice to see the front. 
If anyone has made this sweater/coat, please post pics.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

You are right--this is a gorgeous design. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you, thank you, you have made my day, I have been searching for a long cardigan for months and haven't found one that really said "knit me". It is beautiful and I have downloaded it and I will knit it just for me. Tessa28


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

What a beauty! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you for the link. I love it & going to download the pattern. I took a quick look at it, and can't determine what yarn they are using (or more to the point, what weight of yarn is used).


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Love this pattern! Thanks for the link.


----------



## JoyEB (Nov 20, 2014)

So beautiful! Yes, of course I saved it, along with the other innumerable patterns I have. Thank you!


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

KnitNorth said:


> Thank you for the link. I love it & going to download the pattern. I took a quick look at it, and can't determine what yarn they are using (or more to the point, what weight of yarn is used).


It is Number 5 bulky/chunky yarn.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Lovely pattern! Thanks.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

8Linda said:


> It is Number 5 bulky/chunky yarn.


Thank you! It sure doesn't look like a bulky sweater though.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

you're welcome. Looks like it's on a tall person-I'm short so wouldn't be good for me


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful,thanks for the link.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Its lovely. thank you


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. It's a lovely sweater/coat.


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

I think to it is gorgeous and so does my DIL. It was one given to me this past weekend with the Debbie Bliss patterns I received.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Lovely, thanks.


----------



## MrsA (Feb 12, 2013)

That is such a lovely pattern! Thanks!


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Beautiful, thank you.


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

Love the coat.


----------



## luvs2knit50 (Feb 1, 2013)

If someone finds the front, I would sure like to see it.


----------

